# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Fattura per prestazioni rese al fallimento

## GiovanniGTS

La procedura fallimentare riguarda una ditta individuale 
Il curatore da l'incarico ad un commercialista per l'invio telematico della dichiarazione dei redditi 
Il commercialista a chi intesta la fattura per il compenso? 
Alla ditta individuale, al curatore o a chi altri? 
grazie

----------


## alfredo da roma

se il giudice delegato ha autorizzato la richiesta di un coadiutore fiscale da parte del curatore allora paga il fallimento e la fattura deve essere intestata a
ditta QWERTY in fallimento 
se no la fattura deve essere intestata al curatore che può provare a chiederla a rimborso da parte del G.D. che dubito l'autorizzi.

----------


## GiovanniGTS

grazie 1000

----------

